# Suicide by Tiger ??



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone seen this yet?

David Villalobos mauling: Horror at New York zoo as man, 25, is brutally mauled by a TIGER after leaping into its den from monorail in bizarre suicide attempt | Mail Online


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Different anyway :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I certainly hope they won't euthanase the tiger!!! The man made a choice and no way can the tiger be blamed.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

Why would anyone want death by tiger? What an awful, painful experience  It's very sad that the guy was so suicidal that he did that.



feorag said:


> I certainly hope they won't euthanase the tiger!!! The man made a choice and no way can the tiger be blamed.


no, they won't - they even said the tiger wasn't aiming to kill...although, the guys foot had to be amputated and he's in critical condition (or was yesterday) so I'm not exactly sure what that means....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - there are much quicker, less painful and more guaranteed ways to do it.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

if he wanted to die before....he most certainly will now he is more than likely scared beyond recognition


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Some people just cannot help themselves when they see pussy.:lol2:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> I agree - there are much quicker, less painful and more guaranteed ways to do it.


Im a believer of if your gonna do it, do it in style:whistling2:

Im sure the tiger had a ball:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> image


The nastyass Honey Badger!!! :notworthy:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

The whole posting a picture of a tiger thing, and then doing this is odd.

Maybe he thought being killed by a tiger would be "cool". All sorts of nutters out there, wouldn't put that past someone.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

They should have had child locks on the monorail :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

So which tiger attacked him? Bachuta or Katharina, and if Bachuta isn't being destroyed, is Katharina?




> The man was alone with the tiger for about 10 minutes before he was rescued by zoo officials, who used a fire extinguisher to chase Bachuta away.
> -
> Zoo workers immediately ran into the den and restrained the tiger while the injured man was rescued. After scaring the beast away, the 25-year-old was instructed to roll under a hot wire to safety, officials said.
> The keepers then called the tiger into its exhibit holding area and secured him there. Bachuta will be back on exhibit this weekend and will not be euthanized, officials said.





> The 25-year-old man jumped into the den and was attacked by Katharina, an Amur tiger. Rescuers scared the tiger off using fire extinguishers then instructed the injured man to roll under a hot wire to safety.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> So which tiger attacked him? Bachuta or Katharina, and if Bachuta isn't being destroyed, is Katharina?


i was about to post this, it says Bachuta a male tiger attacked him, then further down it says 

"Tiger enclosure: *Katharina*, an Amur tiger pictured with *her* cubs, is one of 10 tigers at the Bronx zoo"

"Vicious attack: The 25-year-old man jumped into the den and was attacked by *Katharina, an Amur tiger.*"

"There are 10 tigers at the Wild Asia exhibit, but *Bashuta was the only one on display at the time of the attack.* Bashuta has been at the zoo for three years."

"'I think it's safe to say that if the tiger really wanted to do harm to this individual, *he* certainly would have had the time to do that.' "

"adding that the man was lucky to escape *Bashuta* with his life"


:bash:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds to me like they're playing with words to assure you Bachuta will remain alive when in actual fact he wasn't the problem in the first place ...

I really hope its just the press getting mixed up and not them avoiding the truth without lying...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Noticed this too and came to the conclusion that the person doing the photography and captions didn't bother to read the article first...
Pretty sure that he was attacked by Bashuta a male lion (who is not going to be euthanised) The female was not on show as she had young cubs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to climb in a cage with a bunch of WWE wrestlers... :mf_dribble:

Actually, the link may have been an update (couldn't load it for some reason), but the original story, I think, stated that the guy wanted to 'get close to nature'- so not suicidal, just terminally stupid.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I want to climb in a cage with a bunch of WWE wrestlers... :mf_dribble:
> 
> Actually, the link may have been an update (couldn't load it for some reason), but the original story, I think, stated that the guy wanted to 'get close to nature'- so not suicidal, just terminally stupid.


I believe the quote was he "wanted to be one with the animal". And he's now being sued.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha!! What a lad!

Would have been the best way to go! Plus the added benefit that the tiger would have done some exercise and wouldn't need feeding that day! 

-Luke


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Well thats one way to go about it I guess . . . Bizarre


----------

